# Book By 1/12/15 - 50% Off VIA



## Nanook of the North (Jan 8, 2015)

Book through 1/12/15 and get 50% off across Canada...



> *Book* between January 8 and January 12, 2015 (inclusive)
> *Québec City–Windsor corridor:* Travel from January 17 to February 28, 2015 inclusive
> *On long-hauls:* Travel from January 17 to May 31, 2015 inclusive



See you in the Park Car!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes.......and one item noted: Toronto to Vancouver: Cabin for 2 is $851 per person double occupancy

http://www.viarail.ca/en/fares-and-packages/special-offers/sale


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 8, 2015)

Ask and you shall receive!☺ All you Bucket listers need to book it ASAP, they go fast!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2015)

I messaged them on Facebook Tuesday asking when a seat sale might come. They responded this morning saying there's one right now. I had been hoping for $700-800/person bedroom TWO VAC. As of tues I was resigned to paying 1200 each, but it was gone and now $1900 each. Looked this morning and got perhaps the last bedroom for $960 each. Just looked again out of curiosity and it's back to $1900.

So I'll enjoy my winter wonderland on the Canadian after all!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 8, 2015)

Jim said:


> I messaged them on Facebook Tuesday asking when a seat sale might come. They responded this morning saying there's one right now. I had been hoping for $700-800/person bedroom TWO VAC. As of tues I was resigned to paying 1200 each, but it was gone and now $1900 each. Looked this morning and got perhaps the last bedroom for $960 each. Just looked again out of curiosity and it's back to $1900.
> 
> So I'll enjoy my winter wonderland on the Canadian after all!


Nice snag, congrats! As we say on AU, persistence pays off when it comes to Amtrak or VIA!

Enjoy the trip and please share it with us, were envious!


----------



## Anderson (Jan 8, 2015)

I've got to say...their advertising of the Escape fares seems a little misleading. The Escape fare between Toronto and Montreal in March runs as low as $55 one-way (and as far as I can tell, the intent is to advertise one-way fares there)...and I don't think I've ever seen an Escape fare anywhere _near_ the levels indicated ($172 is full-fare Economy...better known as the "Why didn't you just book Business Class?" fare).


----------

